# NGD- Mayones Regius 7 custom



## baO (Dec 20, 2011)

After four months of waiting finally got my beauty

-Swamp-ash body
-Buckeye burl top
-27" scale 
-Black binding
-Sperzel tuners
-Abm bridge
-Crunchlab/// Liquifire== later will replace them with BKP

Enjoy the pics


----------



## -42- (Dec 20, 2011)

That top is so awesome, this thread is going to have pages of nothing but people commenting on that top.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Dec 20, 2011)

Pure sex, and wood! Happy NGD, how's the neck width?


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Holy christ fuck. My Carvin NGD is going to suck major compared to this!


----------



## baO (Dec 20, 2011)

rawrkunjrawr said:


> Pure sex, and wood! Happy NGD, how's the neck width?



I like it more than the neck width of my rg2228


----------



## Lothar (Dec 20, 2011)

God dammit. It's orgasmic.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW! That buckeye burl top is amazing!!!! Thats exactly what my next Mayones custom will have.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2011)

Smooth n' Juicy


----------



## renzoip (Dec 20, 2011)

Sexiest regius ever!!


----------



## Remission (Dec 20, 2011)

Once I managed to peel my eyes away from that top, I realized that's a really strange bridge. How do you like it compared to say, a Hipshot?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 20, 2011)

-42- said:


> That top is so awesome, this thread is going to have pages of nothing but people commenting on that top.





DAT TOP!

Lovely guitar - I was imagining something with that sort of black binding and I have just been convinced how great it would look.


----------



## Underworld (Dec 20, 2011)

wow! The top is stunning! And the fretboard looks tasty!

I'm requesting back pictures too!


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 20, 2011)

Dayum


----------



## baO (Dec 20, 2011)

Remission said:


> Once I managed to peel my eyes away from that top, I realized that's a really strange bridge. How do you like it compared to say, a Hipshot?



It feels great! I have never played the with hipshot x(


----------



## naavanka_ (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweettittyfukkenjesus that top looks good!

I´d love to have some Mayones


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## JPMike (Dec 20, 2011)

SO JELLY!!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jizm


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Dec 20, 2011)

You win everything ever.


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 20, 2011)

Holy mother of alá!

Amazing guitar!


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice looking guitar. I really like the simple look of it - no extra fuss, but some nice details. Satin finish? I like how the Mayones seem to have a rather thin body, without becomming so thin it becomes weightless. How much did you end up paying for that, if I might ask? 

//Marcus


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice looking guitar. I really like the simple look of it - no extra fuss, but some nice details. Satin finish? I like how the Mayones seem to have a rather thin body, without becomming so thin it becomes weightless. How much did you end up paying for that, if I might ask? 

//Marcus


----------



## Bouillestfu (Dec 20, 2011)

I love how some people just seem to have that 1 special idea that makes all the difference for their customs. Like the Poplar top Ran! Well done sir!


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Dec 20, 2011)

nice....


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 20, 2011)

Simply beautiful. Probably the best looking Mayones I've seen so far.


----------



## onefingersweep (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow that top is amazing!!!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome! I would like some back shots too!


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 20, 2011)

That top is extremely amazing. My god.


----------



## baO (Dec 20, 2011)

tomorrow will make some photos of the back


----------



## Danxile (Dec 20, 2011)

Sheer sex.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 20, 2011)

So what is the top finish called? Is that just natural gloss buckeye burl? Thats the natural color?


----------



## baO (Dec 20, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> So what is the top finish called? Is that just natural gloss buckeye burl? Thats the natural color?



It's called a "transparent natural wood matt finish"


----------



## Prestofly (Dec 20, 2011)

how much did that beauty cost you?...is it weird that im hard?


----------



## MurmaiderII (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh god. I hate you man...seriously.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 20, 2011)

My jaw literally dropped.. that is hands down the most beautiful top I have ever seen. Even the JPX7 I just ordered cant be compared. Have a ton of fun on that wonder


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 20, 2011)

My brain...just...exploded...


----------



## mhickman2 (Dec 20, 2011)

That Regius just shit on every Regius before it.


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 20, 2011)

Only 4 month turn around time? Thats killer dude. Congrats on the new guitar.


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Dec 20, 2011)

^^^^^^ 4 month turn around is ridiculous. Sick top too. Always wanted to try one of their guitars


----------



## Lirtle (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy shit looks so much better than standard flame


----------



## L1ght (Dec 21, 2011)

This is an extremely nice guitar.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks totally awesome! but i feel compelled to ask, Is it made of eggs and oil?


----------



## Whitestrat (Dec 21, 2011)

wow!!! That's really nice!!!


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't stop clicking on this thread to see the guitar...gorgeous piece you had made there. Congrats!


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Dec 21, 2011)

That finish... god damnit... amazing!!


----------



## broj15 (Dec 21, 2011)

classy. What kind of bridge is that? it sure isn't your bassic hipshot.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy motherfuckingshit. O_____O

I still have two months left to wait (and there is no way I can do it without losing my mind). I was strugling with the choise of the top. My two last choises were the top you have there and a walnut claro top. I decided to go with walnut since my fretboard is going to be birdseye maple and I thought it would look killer with it.

You really didn't help me in the process of waiting for my own mayo'. > : |


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 21, 2011)

wow, so awesome! amazing top!


----------



## matisq (Dec 21, 2011)

Made in Poland


----------



## baO (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2011)

very nice man, congrats!!


----------



## Underworld (Dec 21, 2011)

Their 11 pieces neck look simply amazing. I have never had the chance to play one and probably will never have until I buy one but if they play half as good as they look, I would be happy!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow. Just... wow. Even the binding is particularly unique. Awesome times, dude!


----------



## klami (Dec 21, 2011)

That is beyond ridiculous! Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 21, 2011)

That, good sir, is a fucking beautiful guitar!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 21, 2011)

Really digging those blinds in the second picture.




Oh and the guitar is cool too.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 21, 2011)

Beast as fuh. Sickest top I've seen so far.


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 21, 2011)

DAT top. Mayones have done it again.


----------



## Rook (Dec 21, 2011)

OH SHIT

fapfapfapfapfap

That's incredible, GOTM


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy shit, that is a beautiful guitar!! Congrats on an amazing instrument!


----------



## Matt 7 (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW! That's Awesome!


----------



## mphsc (Dec 21, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> That, good sir, is a fucking beautiful guitar!



ditto


----------



## DLG (Dec 21, 2011)

that's honestly one of the most pleasing on the eyes guitars I've ever seen. congrats!


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 21, 2011)

Dammit, if only that was a production model available at all our shitty guitar centers...


----------



## Jackrat (Dec 21, 2011)

I would do terrible things to have that guitar.


----------



## Riggy (Dec 21, 2011)

That's pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Tisca (Dec 21, 2011)

Sexy as hell!

What kind of tone characteristics does swam asp bodies have?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 22, 2011)

Um...


DAMN.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 22, 2011)

/thread!


----------



## craigny (Dec 22, 2011)

WOW....beautiful.


----------



## kruneh (Dec 22, 2011)

One of the nicest mayones I´ve ever seen, that top is amazing!


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 22, 2011)

holy cow that is one of the most beautiul instruments i've ever seen! Congrats dude!


----------



## Defsan (Dec 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Happy NGD!



Spoiler



Oh man that top!


----------



## Korpau (Dec 22, 2011)

That top IS fucking aassoomm


----------



## baO (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## BlackWinds10 (Dec 22, 2011)

I literally made a moaning sound when I saw that guitar..........Happy NGD Dude!!!


----------



## german7 (Feb 25, 2012)

congrats! nothing more beautiful than this guitar


----------



## isispelican (Feb 25, 2012)

fuck me


----------



## drmosh (Feb 25, 2012)

update: still got a hardon


----------



## msherman26 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have never seen anything so beautiful in my life!


----------



## mortbopet (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the brown discolouration in the top around the neck pickup


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! I love the top it's amazing!


----------



## Toxin (Feb 27, 2012)

dat top resembles gas clouds in space) huge beauty 8)


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 27, 2012)

This guitar is grossly attractive and I demand that you allow me to make sweet potent love to it immediately.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dat top!! I love buckeye burl and this is a NICE piece!  Congrats!


----------



## GXPO (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my... That top.


----------



## Rayaus (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks absolutely stunning man, that's one of the coolest guitars I've seen in a while!


----------



## antman95 (Feb 27, 2012)

That looks amazing, is that what buckeye burl looks like naturally or is it stained?


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on one of the coolest looking guitars i've ever seen.


----------



## myrtorp (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree with everything said! 
I want a Mayones!


----------



## baO (Feb 28, 2012)

Soon i will post more pics of the modified back.


----------



## baO (Feb 28, 2012)

antman95 said:


> That looks amazing, is that what buckeye burl looks like naturally or is it stained?



It is a natural color


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 28, 2012)

I know you're expecting it, but...

DAMN THAT TOP! 

Fantastic guitar dude, I'm incredibly jelly. That top is perfect.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 28, 2012)

What's that thing they say...? "Cannot unsee!"






In all seriousness, that's one of the finest looking pile of wood I ever saw. Congratulations!


----------



## msherman26 (Feb 28, 2012)

Won't see me in this thread again.... Saved the pics to my comp


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn, that top is just .


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't.... breathe


----------



## Repner (Mar 1, 2012)

I've wanted a custom Mayones Regius 7 for so long. How much did it cost to go custom?

Oh, and THAT TOP!!


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 1, 2012)

If you or anyone need an organ (Hopefully not)..... I'd trade it for this..

I wouldn't even care if my liver went to your 10 year old cat. 

Much Love To This Guitar..


----------



## Stealthtastic (Mar 2, 2012)

Fap, fap, fap.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 3, 2012)

Burled tops are my favorite


----------



## Zado (Mar 3, 2012)

Garçon,best top evere,please


----------



## junnnu (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmmmmm.... likey =)


----------



## greglecompte (Mar 4, 2012)

nice


----------



## baO (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## baO (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sick.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Apr 7, 2012)

Side dots!!!! Wow it's even better now.


----------



## implicit (Apr 8, 2012)

probably the nicest regius i've ever seen. bit late but HNGD


----------



## Phrygian (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice side dots! Luminlay's?


----------



## baO (Apr 8, 2012)

Phrygian said:


> Nice side dots! Luminlay's?



yep. luminlays, so fukicng cool in the dark. and so awesome with black finish/


----------



## Phrygian (Apr 8, 2012)

baO said:


> yep. luminlays, so fukicng cool in the dark. and so awesome with black finish/



Yes, Luminlays are fantastic, I get them on all my guitars haha! the black stain on the back of the neck/body looks way awesome!  I might consider that for mine, its a really neat idea.


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow! Honestly one of my favourite customs I've seen here!


----------



## Noverain (Dec 22, 2015)

Finally, this one is mine 
Sounds and looks totally amazing. Unique clear and powerful tone.

I have recorded an EP on this guitar: https://lethalprophecy.bandcamp.com/
Sounds in both channels and on leads through ENGL Invader with Mesa Cabs.
Photo from studio:


----------

